# Standart-Repositories "404 not found" (Ubuntu Breezy Badger)



## Suchfunktion (26. April 2008)

Hi!

Habe gerade meine (alte) Ubuntu BB LiveCD eingeschmissen, da ich meinen Windows-Rechner (mal wieder) zerschossen habe und auf die Schnelle keine andere zur Hand habe.

Problem:
*Die Standart-Repositories koennen nicht aufgerufen werden!* 
Ich bekomme immer 404-Fehler, wenn ich z.B. einen "apt-get update" ausfuehre:


> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# apt-get update
> Ign  http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg
> Ign  http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release
> Ign  http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages
> ...



Aber ansonsten funktioniert alles. Internet auch. (Bin gerade im Ubuntu.)

Wie gesagt: Es kann lediglich keine Verbindung zu den Repositories hergestellt werden. Alles Andere funktioniert einwandfrei!

Woran kann das liegen?
Sind die Quellen offline?
Wie komme ich an entsprechende Repositories fuer mein Ubuntu Breezy Badger?
(Kenne mich da nicht so aus mit Repositories..)


mfg
Suche


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. April 2008)

Es kann sein das die Repos gerade abgeschaltet waren/sind. Du kannst versuchen eine andere Repo in der sources.list einzutragen. Es gibt ja weltweit mirrors.


Also z. B.:

```
de.archive.ubuntu.com
```
statt:

```
archive.ubuntu.com
```


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. April 2008)

Das liegt daran, dass die Veröffentlichungen von Ubuntu (und seine Derivate) nur eine bestimmte Zeit unterstützt werden und dann von neueren Versionen abgelöst werden. Die Repos und Unterstützung von Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger wurde einfach am 13. April 2007 eingestellt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. April 2008)

Siehe auch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ , welches das Verzeichnis ist wo die Daten gesucht werden.


----------

